# Puppy to adult food



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Puppy kibble is for when they are actively growing by leaps and bounds for the most part. I also feed Blue Buffalo large breed and moved Javelin from puppy to adult around 8-9 months with no problems. Most standard pups reach full height by 10-12 months and then they will finish closing their growth plates and gain some weight as they become more muscular.


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

How big is your spoo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My boy Javelin weighed about 48 pounds the last time I checked a couple of months ago. He could be a bit more now, but I really don't see that he has had an obvious growth spurt recently. Lily weighs 36.5 pounds. He is taller than she is, but hasn't been measured. She has been measured for agility as 22 3/4". He is tall enough that he will no doubt be a 24" jumper for obedience as well as agility. She jumps 24" in agility and 22" in obedience.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I think you can switch at any time, especially if you switch to an all life stages food. Hans ate puppy food for a few weeks when he very first came home (we got him at 8 weeks) because we started out feeding what the breeder fed. Once the first bag was used up we switched to an all life stages food as per his breeder's recommendation. So he has been on a food approved for all life stages since he was maybe 16 weeks or so.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I switched Jasper and Piper from Fromm Puppy to EVO at about 8-9 months old. 
they're currently 58 and 62 pounds, but stopped their major growth around 10 months or so. they're still gaining a bit of weight, but nothing like those first growth spurts! 

like FireStorm said, if you switch to an all life stages food you can switch anytime


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks.. Went to my local pet store and came out with acana.. I can actually recognize all the ingredients. I guess sire is done growing. I was hoping he'd get bigger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I happen to belong to the school of thought that spoos aren;t really meant to be gigantic dogs. Being a little smaller and lighter is easier on the joints and many other things that could be health concerning. How big is your pup?


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

22-23" 55 lbs.. There's a black and white spoo that goes to my dog park. He's taller and about 80 lbs. looks super strong.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dee84cali said:


> 22-23" 55 lbs.. There's a black and white spoo that goes to my dog park. He's *taller and about 80 lbs*. looks super strong..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your dog is about the same size as Javelin then and what I would consider to be normal for a male spoo. The other dog sounds absurdly big to me. Javelin is plenty powerful at the size he is.


----------

